# Suche CPU Kühler für mATX



## thewolf20 (7. Mai 2014)

*Suche CPU Kühler für mATX*

Hey

Ich habe mich zur folgenden Konfiguration entschieden:

GTX 780 ti
Xeon 1230v2
8GB

Nun hab ich aber ein Problem. Und zwar möchte ich mein Micro ATX Gehäuse behalten, brauche aber ein geeigneter CPU Kühler. Ich hab mein Gehäuse ausgemessen und hab eine Höhe von der Wanne eine Höhe von 164mm. 

Welche Lüfter könnt ihr empfehlen damit ich auch in Stresstests gute Temperaturen habe?

Mehr Infos:

Der Kühler darf nur ca. bis 15cm hoch (also von der Grafikkarte bis zum Netzteil), 11cm breit (vom Gehäuselüfter bis zum RAM) und 15cm tief (vom Mainboard bis zur Gehäusewand) sein.

MfG


----------



## Herbboy (8. Mai 2014)

Was hast Du denn für ein Gehäuse? Wenn man das kennt, könnte man GENAU nachsehen, wie hoch der Kühler sein kann.

Beim Xeon musst Du Dir aber keine Sorgen machen, der wird ja nicht übertaktet - da muss kein besonders "guter", massiver Kühler her. 

Ein schon sehr guter wäre zB der Arctic Cooling Freezer 13 CO Arctic Cooling Freezer 13 CO (UCACO-FZ13100-BL) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  der ist nur 13cm hoch



Ach ja: nimm lieber den Xeon 1230v3 - der v2 ist dfür den inzwischen schon alten Sockel 1155. Der v3 für den neueren Sockel 1150. Und sicher, dass Du ne 780 Ti willst? Die ist kaum schneller als eine R9 290 oder GTX 780, nur ca 10%, maximal 15% Vollausbau mit Beschränkungen: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 Ti im Test - Performance-Index (Seite 42) - HT4U.net  kostet aber gleich ca 150-200€ mehr...


----------

